# I Did Some Cooking For Scooby Today



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Since Scooby has had the Fanconi he has to have more mammal protien, not an easy thing with him because he is just so picky. We bought Natual Balance Venison and Potato kibble and he won't eat them, he is not a lover of canned food and only eats it under extreme sufferance, and since Nutro Max is on the list of canned wet foods in the recall yesterday I got to thinking why not make my own food for him, so here is what I did....I just thought I would share my recipe for anyone who would like to try it.

Here is what I spent 2 hours doing today, and it paid off because he loves them.

1lb boneless lamb
1 tub chicken livers (1lb)
2 cups venison & potato kibble (Natural Balance)
1 cup white corn meal
½ cup flour
2 cups cooked brown rice
enough filtered water to enable mixing.

I put all but the corn meal, flour and water in a blender and made a wet paste, then added the flour and cornmeal and enough water to mix to a very thick consistancy.
I then spread the mixture on a baking tray to about ½ inch thick and baked at 350 for 30 minutes. Allowed to cool then cut into cubes then froze it all in ziplock bags.

I gave Scooby a few to try and he loved them, ate them and came out for more.
















If you have a pup that is very fussy you might like to try this and see if he/she would eat them, at least you know what's in them and they are as good as a food. One thing is Scooby takes added vitamins for his Fanconi so he is getting all his nutrients each day.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad to read any good news about Scooby!! Sounds yummy~~maybe I'll try some for myself














JK


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, if I could only cook I would definitely do the same. even though we try to get the best food out there you can never be sure what's in it. they even poison all human processed food with MSG and they give it a different name on the label so we can't understand. who knows what they do for dogs







.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That sounds awesome, Janet! I'm so glad Scooby liked it. Hey, I wouldn't mind trying it myself, lol. You are such an awesome mommy.

Ollie's tummy is so sensitive--I swear anything more than just a few ingredients added together and he doesn't do well. Thank goodness for NB.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> That sounds awesome, Janet! I'm so glad Scooby liked it. Hey, I wouldn't mind trying it myself, lol. You are such an awesome mommy.
> 
> Ollie's tummy is so sensitive--I swear anything more than just a few ingredients added together and he doesn't do well. Thank goodness for NB.[/B]


Pam, Koko is the same, but I do give him a tiny taste of these and so far he has managed them ok, but when he was a bit younger he would have pooped madly after just a taste, I think as he has gotten older his tummy seems stronger too.
Scooby on the other hand has suffered my home cooking for most of his life due to the very fact that he is so darn picky, but these new treats I made today went down well and it is ideal as a food, I also emailed Dr Gonto and asked if it is sufficient as a food and he replied quick as a whip and said it's excellent. I think that he is just such a great guy, so busy yet has time to reply to every email I send if I need his assistance with Scooby's condition


----------



## cathynleo (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe! I'm going to try it. Leo doesn't seem to have any issues with food allergies but it sounds like a great treat that he would love. 

Cathy


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Make sure Scooby is getting enough calcium in his vitamins. I add Calcium Carbonate to Pico's home cooked recipe on my vet's recommendation. He also gets organic cottage cheese or organic yogurt, both low fat, with each meal.

I'm so glad you found a good recipe that Scooby likes. I just love that Pico eats my cooking right away where before he would leave his Science Diet around until it got dry, stale and yucky.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Make sure Scooby is getting enough calcium in his vitamins. I add Calcium Carbonate to Pico's home cooked recipe on my vet's recommendation. He also gets organic cottage cheese or organic yogurt, both low fat, with each meal.
> 
> I'm so glad you found a good recipe that Scooby likes. I just love that Pico eats my cooking right away where before he would leave his Science Diet around until it got dry, stale and yucky.[/B]


Thanks for the info, but Scooby is on Pet Cal which is part of the Protocol for his Fanconi and also Pet Tabs Plus. One thing Barb did tell me is because he is an adult I shouldn't give too much calcium, overdosing can cause rickets, a bone disorder. He is taking plenty of vitamins and also he eats a small fresh chicken meal each day because it's his favorite food and I add some mixed vegetables to that and he gobbles up the vegies before the chicken believe it or not, I think he knows what's good for him in that respect









The recipe I put here is my own, because of the Fanconi he needs more mammal protien than poultry, hence I added the fresh lamb, I am not really keen on giving him too much beef, but he does require one ground beef meal a week on the protocol, so I make him his own little hamburger, no additives, just plain, and he likes that too


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Janet.. wonderful job!! Good for Scooby and he loves it!! how great is that!!


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

sounds yummy!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info on calcium.....Pico goes for his yearly physical/dental this week and I'll discuss this with his vet. I give him 3/4 tsp yogurt and 3/4 tsp cottage cheese daily plus 1/10 tsp calcium carbonate (3 tsp mixed into 60 meals) so that may all add up to too much. I'll see.`


I AM curious, though, about the nutritional difference between "mammal" meat and poultry. The liver diets that I've studied all say no beef because of the ammonia it produces so maybe that is why it is indicated for Franconi, huh? 

uote name='Scoobydoo' date='Mar 17 2007, 06:49 PM' post='351626']


> Make sure Scooby is getting enough calcium in his vitamins. I add Calcium Carbonate to Pico's home cooked recipe on my vet's recommendation. He also gets organic cottage cheese or organic yogurt, both low fat, with each meal.
> 
> I'm so glad you found a good recipe that Scooby likes. I just love that Pico eats my cooking right away where before he would leave his Science Diet around until it got dry, stale and yucky.


Thanks for the info, but Scooby is on Pet Cal which is part of the Protocol for his Fanconi and also Pet Tabs Plus. One thing Barb did tell me is because he is an adult I shouldn't give too much calcium, overdosing can cause rickets, a bone disorder. He is taking plenty of vitamins and also he eats a small fresh chicken meal each day because it's his favorite food and I add some mixed vegetables to that and he gobbles up the vegies before the chicken believe it or not, I think he knows what's good for him in that respect









The recipe I put here is my own, because of the Fanconi he needs more mammal protien than poultry, hence I added the fresh lamb, I am not really keen on giving him too much beef, but he does require one ground beef meal a week on the protocol, so I make him his own little hamburger, no additives, just plain, and he likes that too








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I AM curious, though, about the nutritional difference between "mammal" meat and poultry. The liver diets that I've studied all say no beef because of the ammonia it produces so maybe that is why it is indicated for Franconi, huh?[/B]


Yes it's part of the Fanconi Protocol Dr. Steve Gonto recommended for Scooby, he said mammal protien is very important in Scooby's diet. He is not suffering from kidney failure, the problem is in the renal tubulars so at this stage while his kidneys are functioning ok he needs a good protien diet. He only gets a nice juicy beef burger that I make especially for him once a week, that is why I used the lamb in my recipe. I also used chicken livers, and I ran the recipe by Dr. Gonto in an email and he said it is perfect for Scooby. Actually he is eating better now than he has ever done.
I think the mammal protien content is higher than chicken and that's why Scooby should be on a good mammal based diet according to Dr. Gonto.
I also give him a little yoghurt a couple of times a week, with the Fanconi they are prone to UTI's and the yoghurt culture helps to keep the balance and also helps to avoid UTI's. I actually read that in the Fanconi Forum, that is what most of the ladies do for their dogs.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Is it possible to over feed a furbaby?







I cooked for Mia today. (very healthy...veggies and all) She was under the weather yesterday and was on pedilyte all day. I served her half a bowl of the home made food and she scarffed it down in less than 5 min. She looks like a rolly polly!







Is it possible to over feed? My hubby and son are calling her fat girl now! Before she ate she weighed 2 lbs now she looks like 4lbs.









I boiled ground turkey with a little chicken stock & brown rice. I cooked seprately the broccoli, cauliflower, sweet snap peas, yellow squash, yellow pepper & carrots. Cut everything small and mixed it together. Thank God it's enough for at least a week (took me about 1 hr.) But it was worth it also.







. I don't do veggies but she LOVED them!


----------

